# I Am Sorry Tbg!!!!!!!!!!!



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey TBG, sorry for posting in contest, show that pic and went nuts trying to figure what strain it was,LOL. anyway sorry, please remove my post if possible.......saw that pic.... sorry, man i am just all cunfussed now....


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

.. I'll "save" ya' GG 
..post deleted 

..but, you know, you _can_ edit/delete your own posts. *EDIT* button..


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

found the strain, its called mellon weed, auto-flowering, yeilds can be enormess, some penoes have to be tied up!!!!!!! takes well to transplanting......


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

thanks Hick, now i no......


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

No need to apologize,the contest rules don't state that you CAN'T post without a pic,just that any without a pic will be deleted like they always have been.I didn't realize it was such a problem or I wouldn't have done it and won't in the future.But threatening to ban a bunch of senior members for having a little fun is going a little far in my opinion.I would have been a little more apologetic if he wouldn't have treated us like kids and just ask nicely.


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

:holysheep:  :shocked: :bolt: :bolt: :ccc: :bong1: :bongin: :joint:


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> No need to apologize,the contest rules don't state that you CAN'T post without a pic,just that any without a pic will be deleted like they always have been.I didn't realize it was such a problem or I wouldn't have done it and won't in the future.But threatening to ban a bunch of senior members for having a little fun is going a little far in my opinion.I would have been a little more apologetic if he wouldn't have treated us like kids and just ask nicely.



maybe tbg has deleted enough "irrelevant" no post pictures that it has become drudgery. 
  Maybe your post will be the proverbial "straw"....... .. and noone will have to worry about the contest rules ..
"no contest".. no rules  :hubba:


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

Maybe.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

or MAYBE.. it was mine.. ....My bad..just haveing fun..I can see where the extra work is involved for monitoring it. no worries from me anmore..and if need be  you can ban me next THursday  its Thanksgiveing  and wont be on anyway


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*Let's just say i'm sick of it. Every month i have to go in and delete post. How about next month we just don't have it? :confused2: All the work us Mods do here to keep you members happy goes down the pooper for the most part. COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN! :holysheep:  From here on out i'm done with the BPOTM contest. If another Mod wants to take it over and do it fine but i'm done. :ciao: PS: I went in and undeleted your post.   Reply without pics at will.  *


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 23, 2008)

All the pics have gone.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Let's just say i'm sick of it. Every month i have to go in and delete post. How about next month we just don't have it? :confused2: All the work us Mods do here to keep you members happy goes down the pooper for the most part. COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN! :holysheep:  From here on out i'm done with the BPOTM contest. If another Mod wants to take it over and do it fine but i'm done. :ciao: PS: I went in and undeleted your post.   Reply without pics at will.  *


great going guys ....had to piss him off...and he always loved working the BPOTM thread...but he had some simple rules that made his life easier then you jump his ***. Mods cannot even be selected for any the contests...He did that for fun and the pleasure of the community and you bash him for it :holysheep:
I could care less about it now :ignore:. sorry TBG you had to get greif even though you spend everyday in that thread keeping it up. Thanks for spending hrs setting up the votes and linking the pictures and getting the winners photo up on the main page. I know it took hrs each month. 

Some peeps not happy unless they crap on the carpet and punch the gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## slowmo77 (Nov 23, 2008)

man i must have missed it! ahh come on now guys the rules are the same every month. as senior members you should know the rules by now. we all brag about what good jobs the mods do on keepin things here civil and on track. lets not go and lose the BPOTM contest over something like this. 

TBG don't give up on it yet, i might have a plant to enter one day. just update the rules and in bold print tell people you post without a pic BAM ! 3 day ban. i bet they don't post but once without a pic..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry but there was no rule stating that you couldn't post without a pic and I've never seen him ask any of the prior "offenders" not to do it.We cracked a few jokes.If we can't have a little fun what's the point.
 I appreciate what the mods do but was floored this morning by getting threatened with a rant saying "I mean it, I'll ban anyone for a day.Just try me(something along those lines)" Come on! If he wants to stop doing the contest that's his business but mods can be in the wrong and we should be able to say so.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 23, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> Sorry but there was no rule stating that you couldn't post without a pic


 


> *Post a reply to this thread with your picture. (REPLIES WITHOUT A PICTURE WILL BE DELETED) If you have a question please submit a new thread in the forum. *


 
Its in the very first post.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> Its in the very first post.



"post a reply to this post"is telling us how to enter the contest.It don't say a thing about posts without pics are forbidden.Just that they'll be deleted.And it definitely don't say anything about being banned if you do.He took it too far.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm sorry, it's probably mostly my fault!


----------



## annscrib (Nov 23, 2008)

i know this is going to be very sad,,,, i love looking all the great pics that yall post of ur plants,, just to see all the work they have put in them even if it was just a bud shot, i do hope someday (soon) that tbg want give up on this all together,,, i did see those post i know then that tbg was going to be upset,,but im just so sorry it had to go this far 

p.s please yall fellow the rules so we want lose things as good as the bpotm


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey i am soory again, please dont do away with this or future contest....


----------



## nvthis (Nov 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Let's just say i'm sick of it. Every month i have to go in and delete post. How about next month we just don't have it? :confused2: All the work us Mods do here to keep you members happy goes down the pooper for the most part. COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN! :holysheep: From here on out i'm done with the BPOTM contest. If another Mod wants to take it over and do it fine but i'm done. :ciao: PS: I went in and undeleted your post.  Reply without pics at will.  *


 
Why, hell.... I'll do it for a month or two... Sounds like fun! 

Sorry to hear TBG... I have no idea what you guys have to do 'behind the scenes' but whatever it is I like it! PLEASE keep up the good work.
MP rules but no bpotm???:48: Here, hit this. We'll talk...


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

Hey I saw the boob pic the sec it was posted but was able to contain myself because I knew the implied rules of whoring up the contest thread. In my opinion TBG has a right to be upset at the way it went, maybe not that upset, but I can see where he is coming from. I am not bashing any of the poster either. Let's face it most of have a problem with either rules or authority especially us in unfriendly cannabis places.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> Hey I saw the boob pic the sec it was posted but was able to contain myself because I knew the implied rules of whoring up the contest thread. In my opinion TBG has a right to be upset at the way it went, maybe not that upset, but I can see where he is coming from. I am not bashing any of the poster either. Let's face it most of have a problem with either rules or authority especially us in unfriendly cannabis places.



That's true buddyluv, I do have a problem with authority...:giggle::bongin: but i am really sorry and apologized to TBG privately as well....

would it be inappropriate for me to maybe use as an avatar?


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

wow, this has really snowballed. and i know that if i hadnt of posted this wouldnt be happening, now i really feel bad about this. it is only right that i be disqualified from the contest, if it is still going. the rules are the rules and i broke them. sorry for the trouble that i caused!!!!!


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 23, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> * All the work us Mods do here to keep you members happy goes down the pooper for the most part. COMPLAIN COMPLAIN COMPLAIN!*


 
That's not true TBG, I (and many many others here) appreciate everything you guys do to keep this the great board it is.  So to you and all the mods, a heart felt THANK YOU!!!  This is the best MJ board out there and there is only one reason for that, or rather # reasons = # mods   I wish there was a good way to really show it, I would certainly pay my taxes by sending along a percent of my harvests if I could!


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

I can completely understand why TBG is upset.  He only asks a few things when it comes to the BPOTM.  It's really tedious to have to go back thru and delete the unnecessary posts.  Why not just use the actual vote thread for your feedback if you feel a need to comment???

Several months ago I quit doing the MVP contest because I was frusterated too.   Luckily RunByHemp took over for me and the contest lives on.

We spend a lot of time here doing our duties and we don't get paid a thing.  All we ask is for a little respect.  And in turn we will give it back.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

:yeahthat:


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 23, 2008)

time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> It don't say a thing about posts without pics are forbidden.Just that they'll be deleted.


 
Guess who gets to do all the deleting?  TBG does.  He just asked for a little common curtesy.  Guess it's just not common anymore.   

I don't blame him for being fed up.


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I can completely understand why TBG is upset.  He only asks a few things when it comes to the BPOTM.  It's really tedious to have to go back thru and delete the unnecessary posts.  Why not just use the actual vote thread for your feedback if you feel a need to comment???
> 
> Several months ago I quit doing the MVP contest because I was frusterated too.   Luckily RunByHemp took over for me and the contest lives on.
> 
> We spend a lot of time here doing our duties and we don't get paid a thing.  All we ask is for a little respect.  And in turn we will give it back.



I thank all you mods for your time.I love this forum and the contest.
I don't think anybody who posted to that thread has ever shown anything but respect for the mods.I just don't understand why he couldn't show us a little respect and just ask us not to do it.We had no idea because the rules didn't say not to do it.Several of us responded to that thread,not one of us has ever done anything even close to deserve getting banned.That rant was just ridicules.


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 23, 2008)

Seems to me TBG is having a bad day...
Just smoke a fat cone and reconsider bro!
BPOTM is probably the coolest contest there is on MP! 
Maybe it's just time to rephrase the rules if people don't get them...
Rules will always be broken Brothers, that's how it is...
Especially when you have a community of stoned people playing by those rules...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*Thank you. *


			
				time4tokin20s said:
			
		

> That rant was just ridicules.


----------



## King Bud (Nov 23, 2008)

> All the work us Mods do here to keep you members happy goes down the pooper for the most part.


Maybe for the most part.. I don't know :confused2:.. this place is largely what it is because of the mods.. and I get the feeling there's a lot of work that goes on that we never hear about!

I do know that I thoroughly enjoy seeing the new pic every month..  

..but maybe it's really not worth it if someone has to have a headache every month


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Nov 23, 2008)

*I'm not reconsidering nothing. I'm done with it and that's final. Not having a bad day at all. *


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 23, 2008)

TBG QUIT THE BPOTM?  i know i missed something now, and thats not cool at all. i mean i've never won it but i try like hell. and its all thanx to OUR TBG  so please homie from one well mannered smoker to another lets just start drop folks and taking names later.


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this - i totally missed it and whats this about a boob shot?

Anyway, I have posted in the BPOTM (with a picture) quite a few times and always read that it says 'any posts without pictures will be deleted' so duh... don't post anything if it not got a pic! simple enough lol

I say if you have something to say or add about someones pic then you can message them or visit their journal to discuss.

Don't let it get to you TBG. Most of us are here to chill out with fellow tokers and just have a little fun really. So don't worry... I think you and the other mods do a brilliant job putting up with all our rubbish!!!


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear about this - i totally missed it and whats this about a boob shot?



I totally agree with you Thorn!  I posted a side-boob (no nip, like your avatar) alongside one of my buds, and i thought that's what caused the problem discussed in this thread, but it turns out that's not what the apology was about, but i think i started the downfall of that thread nonetheless ... i was so stoned i was talking with my hubby about being lost inside a trichome forest


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

oh ok lol...and hey there's no nips in my avatar...i covered them up  but if it does offend anyone at all then just tell me and i'll change it.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

That's what i meant, no nip in my pic either , like, yours and mine were equally un-nipped


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

The pic was in good taste. You would have had my vote for having the nuts (so to speak) for taking it. I know I couldn't pull my goods out and snap a pic for BPOTM and make such a fuss.


----------



## GMCORP (Nov 23, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> The pic was in good taste. You would have had my vote for having the nuts (so to speak) for taking it. I know I couldn't pull my goods out and snap a pic for BPOTM and make such a fuss.



 i didn't expect a fuss due to all the curvy pics in "do you ever imagine what your fellow mp posters look like", etc...and i've been perpetually baked since the harvest and everything seems like a good idea right now, but if it was the trouble, than i have no excuse other than to really be sorry and to hope that someone else will take on the BPOTM role, because i do value that, and look forward to the new pic each month as much as i look forward to High Times.....


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 23, 2008)

Tassles anyone?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

GMCORP said:
			
		

> i didn't expect a fuss due to all the curvy pics in "do you ever imagine what your fellow mp posters look like", etc...and i've been perpetually baked since the harvest and everything seems like a good idea right now, but if it was the trouble, than i have no excuse other than to really be sorry and to hope that someone else will take on the BPOTM role, because i do value that, and look forward to the new pic each month as much as i look forward to High Times.....


 
I doubt anyone was offended. 

Hippy, I have the same set.:hubba:


----------



## Thorn (Nov 23, 2008)

ok GM I get ya now lol sorry i'm a bit dopey today hehe. lol hippy!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 23, 2008)

GMCORP..I still have it as my backround..it was and is in good taste.  and would have got my vote as well..TBG  i am sorry for posting a reply in there without a pic..I was caught in the moment of excitement..I am here to have fun  and I know i should fallow all the rules..But IMO..that goes for everyone..MODS included..not just members..all tho us members have no pull when it comes to enforceing the rules.  I do appreciate what all the Mods do here..I know they dont have too..and i am thankfull..But if it is this much stress  then I say dont do it man. but if you truely like to do it  then Im sure you will  sometime..I have hard enough time uploading my own pics..otherwise I would help you..but I aint no good..sorry again  you wont have trouble from me any more..


----------



## time4tokin20s (Nov 23, 2008)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I doubt anyone was offended.
> 
> Hippy, I have the same set.:hubba:



We were completely the opposite of offended


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

hey am i in trouble???????? i still want to know what strain??????


----------



## cadlakmike1 (Nov 23, 2008)

I saw the picture and i don't think it was in bad taste(IMO). I think the problem came about with the comments that ensued, and apologizes have been made. What's done is done, we as a group need to be more considerate of the volunteer work our mods do to make this site possible. I thoroughly enjoyed looking at the submissions every month, but unfortunately it looks as though that chapter will be closed. Going forward, we as a group need to do whatever is in our power to lighten the work load so that we don't continue to lose the things that make this site unique. That's just my 2 cents though, thank you to those that agree with me and will try to make their jobs easier, and thank you to the mods for your continuing work.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 23, 2008)

Wow I seemed to miss a lot today. Sounds like we need to hold a MP court and jury. I for one appriecate the mods work.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

Marijuana Passion's Big Boob!


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 23, 2008)

cadlakmike1 said:
			
		

> I saw the picture and i don't think it was in bad taste(IMO). I think the problem came about with the comments that ensued, and apologizes have been made. What's done is done, we as a group need to be more considerate of the volunteer work our mods do to make this site possible. I thoroughly enjoyed looking at the submissions every month, but unfortunately it looks as though that chapter will be closed. Going forward, we as a group need to do whatever is in our power to lighten the work load so that we don't continue to lose the things that make this site unique. That's just my 2 cents though, thank you to those that agree with me and will try to make their jobs easier, and thank you to the mods for your continuing work.


 
Yeah I love this site. Roll it up and Grass City suck!


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 23, 2008)

it gets to the mods becuz there trying to maintain a level of class so to speak
and mixing pics like that with ur everyday information posting and that was a first for the BPOTM not to mention there was just an issue with images like that in the thread titled "tattoos" started by effen gee its easy for things like that to get carried away with, and they don't want someone searching for porn style imaging and find a picture like that on this forum isn't good. 

i myself like the pic just fine, i just don't think it should've been in the BPOTM


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Nov 23, 2008)

looked more like art than porn to me.....


----------



## nikimadritista (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's a good link for people who like Buds and Boobs...
:banana: 

http://www.softsecrets.nl/?id=47&title=Issues

:confused2:


----------



## ktownlegend (Nov 23, 2008)

o don't get me wrong it was an art related picture and so are many others, but u could still find them on searches under words used for porn.


----------



## yimmy capone (Nov 23, 2008)

Really it doesn't matter what we say. If TBG made his mind thats probally it. We are not the heads the mods are. So that being said I understand and support his opinion. It's a sad day in paradise to me.


----------



## Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

tbg and I discussed it this morning. I don't think that "bad taste" or "porn" had anything to do with either deletion of the picture, or tbg's wish to discontinue his participation in the contest.
  #1  it definately gave gmcorp an unfair advantage in the contest .
...but where it would lead. 
..but the constant ignoring his requests to "not" post(from _senior_ members that have obviously been around the contest before) .. without pictures, and the 'response' to his... so called "rant" that made this ugly.



> And it definitely don't say anything about being banned if you do.He took it too far.



*"15. The Marijuana Passion Forums are not public domain and membership can be withdrawn by the board owner at any time for any reason."*


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 23, 2008)

Whats got everyones panties in a  bunch? This is a marijuana forum lets try and keep things positive. Losing the BPoTM will be a blow to this forum in my opinion.


----------



## THCPezDispenser (Nov 23, 2008)

Anyway BPOTM can be moved into the Gallery instead?  Can a mod make a public gallery each month and have pics added in there?  There is a spot for comments on the bottom of the pics so people can go crazy, there is a rating system and everything, or at least a poll can point to the gallery?  I dunno, seems like this could be done a bit more smoothly with the tech that is already available on the board?


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Nov 23, 2008)

just wait till tomorrow


----------



## IRISH (Nov 24, 2008)

Y'all remember who's House were in?.

i was invited in here. when i accepted the invite, i accepted the Rules.
i've seen the loss of the shoutbox, and now, BPOTM. ( was'nt like i was gonna win something) 
Bpotm was the creme' de la creme of this site. it (was) the place where each of us growers gathered each month , to show each other our accomplishments. it was 'the place' where you broke out your finest buds,
to share with the entire community , in hopes of the communities recognition as an accomplished grower. alls it took for me, was 1 thanks.
how i got over here to this thread was, i took my prize to the show, but the show was cancelled.( and it was a long drive.)...bb...


----------



## Kupunakane (Nov 24, 2008)

WOW,

   Lot's of rama-rama over this. I do believe that banjobuzz is correct though as to, "who's house are we in"?  Good manners are the order of the day when you are out visiting period.
 The BPOTM going away would be a serious hit to us all, but there is something else that has me a bit more concerned. You see TBG will deal with this, and will as always do a great job whatever gets decided upon.
BUT
All of us should remember that we are judged by how well we can forgive!!!!!

Does anyone remember this ?

* Definition for the verb, JUDGE  (Strong's              Concordance #3212)*​ 
to separate, put                asunder, to pick out, select, choose
to approve,                esteem, to prefer
to be of                opinion, deem, think, to be of opinion
to determine,                resolve, decree
to judge
to pronounce an                opinion concerning right and wrong
to be judged,                i.e. summoned to trial that ones case may be examined
to pronounce                judgment, to subject to censure
to pass judgment                on the deeds and words of others
to rule, govern
to preside over                with the power of giving judicial decisions
Here is my judgement call:
1. MarP is the head, and his will for the site will stand.:baby:
2. The mods are the spine of this site, hooray for the work they do:yay:

3. The rest of us need of a session of smoke and chill :bong2:

Come on people now
smile on your brother
everybody get together
try to love one another right now.

hxxp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpNoxKzEEvw&feature=PlayList&p=9ADA924A91B78143&index=48

peace out guys luv ya all  :heart:
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 24, 2008)

I respect TBG and I will respect his decision.

BPOTM is too important to let fade away, its an integral part of the forum.

As any stage hand will tell you ..... The show must go on.


----------



## tesla (Nov 24, 2008)

I can understand TBG frustration I been there before.  I think TBG wanted  to keep the BPOTM thread clean, which means a user shouldn't have to go thru 20 pages of comments just to view a few pages of pics. I am fairly new here, the rules were clearly stated in the first post. I am sure month after month of having to delete posts gets real old.

Just throwing out a suggesting here I think a BPOTM could be done without a moderator. Just start a thread for BPOTM and use the amount of thanks to determine who wins. So maybe your pic doesn't go on top of the page At least people could show off their buds. Just one suggestion.


----------



## NorCalHal (Nov 24, 2008)

Crazy man. Sorry to see the BPOTM go. 

TBG..I feel ya man, as I am a mod at another site(non mj site) and it gets old being the Forum cop. When I hit that Jolly Rancher 2nite, the first rip will be for you and your Bro man!


What if folks sent a PM to a Mod with thier pic for BPOTM and the mod posts it in a locked thread?

I am not tryin' to start crap, I just think that the BPOTM is one of the great things here at MP. It really seems to bring the community together.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

We are suspending the BPOTM for November.  Hope everyone can understand.  Don't know yet whether or not it will be back.  Let us figure it all out.  Thanksgiving is this week and we will be busy with our families and will deal with it later on.

Thanks for understanding.


----------



## Mutt (Nov 24, 2008)

Got it sorted. I'll take it over for this month 
BPOM unsuspended.


----------



## SmokinMom (Nov 24, 2008)

Mutt said:
			
		

> Got it sorted. I'll take it over for this month
> BPOM unsuspended.


 
Most excellent Mutt!  

Wish my suspensions were that short back when I was in high school.  :giggle:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Nov 26, 2008)

here ya go tbg, hit this outta my bag :bong1:

you know i lov ya 

and thanks agian for all the hard work!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Nov 28, 2008)

Thorn said:
			
		

> oh ok lol...and hey there's no nips in my avatar...i covered them up  but if it does offend anyone at all then just tell me and i'll change it.


as a 29yo man, i am deeply offended by those hot breasteses......totally...
j.k...boobs are cool


----------



## Mutt (Nov 28, 2008)

well TBG has left. not sure if he's coming back. so no reason to keep this thread going. Hope that everything is ok with him.
thread closed.


----------

